# Bargain Alert: 100 CD Live Concert Box



## bigshot

Rare live performances by just about every great classical music star of the 20th century. Track listings here...

http://www.membran-online.de/product_info.php?products_id=818

The price is a downright steal. After shipping to the US, it comes out to about fifty cents a CD.

http://www.amazon.de/100-CD-Meisterkonzerte-The-Masterconcerts/dp/B001G8P3KM/


----------



## Sofronitsky

Is there a track listing or something like that somewhere? I am greatly confused by this German Amazon, and the translator is very poor


----------



## bigshot

The top link up there. The page runs out at CD 94, but the last six are just as good.


----------



## Vaneyes

What they could do...is fuse this monster box material with a boom box, providing an even cheaper and more convenient product.

View attachment 6984


----------



## cwarchc

Has anybody used this site before, are they any good.
Do they exist, some of the prices seem too good to be true?


----------



## bigshot

That's a link to Amazon Germany. Your local Amazon account works in all of the other Amazons (except China). Sometimes Europe gets deals that the US doesn't because of distribution and licensing agreements.

Amazon Spain often gets the best prices. I got Scott Ross's complete Scarlatti box there for a third what it sells for in Amazon US. The prices go up and down as supplies go up and down though.


----------



## Sonata

Did you order this set for yourself bigshot?


----------



## bigshot

Yes. It's going to take 6-8 weeks. This is the same company that has the $70 100 CD complete Furtwangler. (which I am trying to resist!)

By the way, in Googling this, I'm finding out that Konzerte translates to "concerto". It isn't live performances. It's a collection of the greatest performances of concertos.


----------



## cwarchc

Forgive me for being numb??
How do you go on about ordering from a non resident Amazon account
(apart from the fact my German isn't "that good")
I've never done it
Thanks


----------



## bigshot

Amazon Germany will take your Amazon US login. If you're familiar with ordering on Amazon, it's the same for Amazon.de.

By the way, I just got the Scott Ross Scarlatti box from Amazon Spain. It cost $35 shipped and arrived in one week.


----------



## Lenfer

This is also sold on *amazon.co.uk* for those of you in the *UK*. Slightly more expensive at £28.99 but free shipping fulfilled by *Amazon* and sold by the same seller as the German site.

*UK* link here.

Thanks *Bigshot* for the tip!


----------



## Sonata

Are you going for this one Lenfer? I'm oh so tempted, but I need to stick to my spending freeze! 

Bigshot: let us know how you like the set!


----------



## bigshot

Will do. I'm ripping Scott Ross's 34 CD complete Scarlatti set right now.


----------



## Ralfy

Thanks! I read in another site that several are out-of-copyright, and the UK link says they are mostly mono recordings, but it's a good set of historical recordings.


----------



## joen_cph

Has aynone seen track listings of the last 6 CDs ? I´ve got a portion of those recordings in the box that I find immediately interesting, but it is indeed tempting and more items might make me choose it, when it turns up here ...


----------



## bigshot

These listings aren't complete, but hopefully they'll help.

CD 95
Berg Violin Concerto
Schonberg piano concerto
Webern - variations for piano

CD96
Louis Spohr - Violin concerto
Johann Christoph Vogel - Premiere Symphonie Concertante 

CD97
Delius - piano concerto
Elgar - Introduction and Allegro Op. 47
Britten - four interludes from Peter Grimes

CD98
Fritz Kriesler - Violin concerto
Beethoven - 2 Variations on Bei Mannern..from Die Zauberflote (mozart) (Pablo Casals, Rudolf Serkin, 1953)
Mozart - Serenade number 13

CD99
Bizet / Franz Waxman - Carmen Fantasy
Dukas - Sorcerors apprentice
Berlioz- Overture to Benvenuto Cellini, Le Corsaire
Hungarian march from the damnation of faust

CD100
Glasunow- violin concerto
Borodin -steppes of central asia, polovetzian dances from prince igor
Mussorgsky - night on bare mountain (Orchestre National de la Radiodiffusion Francaise, Igor Markevitch, 1957?)
Gliere - Sailors dance from the red poppy
Khatchaturian - sabre dance


----------



## Lenfer

I ended up buying one thank you *Bigshot*!  :kiss:


----------



## bigshot

I can't wait for mine to arrive


----------



## Adamus

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001G8P3KM?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00

€70 for the 100cd Meisterwerke


----------



## rspader

Now over 525 euros on amazon.de and over 376 pounds on amazon.uk.


----------



## bigshot

Look at the third party sellers. ImportCDs might have this too. It's a fantastic set. One of my favorite boxes.


----------



## Adamus

it's on your wishlist? Don't do it: there is a price algorythm at Amazon.....


----------



## Pugg

Adamus said:


> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001G8P3KM?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00
> 
> €70 for the 100cd Meisterwerke


No shipping outside Germany.


----------



## Adamus

Pugg said:


> No shipping outside Germany.


Living near the German/Dutch border and there is a Hermes depot in Elten ;-)


----------



## Adamus

Pugg said:


> No shipping outside Germany.


http://www.huifkarverzendservice.nl


----------



## Pugg

Adamus said:


> http://www.huifkarverzendservice.nl


I live in Rotterdam, nowhere near a border 

But do they actual shop to our Country, even when the Amazon site say only inland shopping?


----------



## Adamus

Pugg said:


> I live in Rotterdam, nowhere near a border
> 
> But do they actual shop to our Country, even when the Amazon site say only inland shopping?


http://www.huifkarverzendservice.nl/werkwijze You can contact them (not native dutch? Google translate) See they deliver at your door or the neighbours.


----------



## Adamus

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B014VLVTW6?keywords=Brendel&qid=1450892238&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1

20% off. €210


----------

